# Where are they???



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

http://round2corp.com/

Went to the above link of R2 and used the contact us link for email to try and become a dlr. Our shop sells quite a bit of JL's to the small kids since they are fairly slow. When I sent an email from that page it *bounced*. I have never run into so many dead ends as I have in the slot car biz. Whats the deal with this, is everybody a one week wonder or what?

Ronnie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The Toolman said:


> http://round2corp.com/
> 
> Our shop sells quite a bit of JL's to the small kids since they are fairly slow.
> 
> Ronnie


What are you comparing them to?


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Super G+ cars. 

Out of 48 cars I ended up with about 15 that run good enough to rent/sell. The rest wouldn't even make it around the track on their own. I just threw all the other 33 or so chassis in a drawer and sell the bodies for $5 to try and get some of my $$ back.

I also bought a set of mopar madness 6 T-Jet cars and I will not even try to sell them as they are junk IMO. They won't hardly run and will deslot even on the straights.

My best sellers are the Sup G+, SRT's and the P3 extremes
I also have several Lifelikes that sell good also. I couldn't believe how quick and sticky the LL Nascar trucks were until I tried one myself.

Ronnie


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

The Toolman said:


> http://round2corp.com/
> 
> ...the small kids since they are fairly slow...


 Maybe some tutoring or summer school would help??


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

lenny said:


> Maybe some tutoring or summer school would help??


 :tongue: 

Ronnie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Oh, I originally thought you were talking about the cars.

Seriously though, I find the JLs to be the most fun cars to run. Most of my JL X-Tractions run better than my AFX MagnaTractions and myJL Tuff Ones run better than my Auroras.

I'm sure the others you mentioned are faster and stick to the track better, but for me they're not as fun.


Sorry, to throwing you post off track. Yes, we should be getting some info and emails shouldn't be bouncing back.


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

The ones I'm talking about that I have in the drawer are JL X-Tractions


Ronnie


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Toolman, Howmany do you have and how much you want for them??? Send me a PM...


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Fixing XT Chassis*

Ronnie, the XT chassis you have in that drawer are easily fixed. Pretty good bet those chassis have bad rims (untrue) and/or badly bent axles (from those twist ties). Being a dealer, you should be able to get bags of Afx front rims and axles preety cheap. A wheel press is recommended to remount the wheels on straight.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> I know at least one shop owner that's ready to bale completely on selling JLs or at least insist that JLs only be sold to people over 40 or collectors who will never run them. Way too many returns from kids who love the bodies and are used to running G cars, Tycos, and LLs. They get the JL home and are appalled at the pokey performance even if it doesn't need pre-track tuning to run properly.
> 
> If Tom hopes to bring more young buyers into the slot car fold he absolutely needs a low maintenance magnet car chassis along the lines of the Tomy Turbo/SRT. The XTs of course will already fit on Tomy chassis so this isn't a huge delta. I could see the XT bodies being offered in two flavors, the 'XT Classics' on the pancake chassis and the 'XT Racers' on a new (or Tomy cross licensed) low maintenance magnet car chassis.
> 
> ...


If I remember some of the original thinking when round2 first appeared, the speculation was that the two pancake chassis would continue, that at least one old in-line design would come back and there would be a new in-line, magnet chassis.

I can confirm the last is at least being considered....


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

*Tom Lowe is answering to e-mails....*



The Toolman said:


> http://round2corp.com/
> 
> Went to the above link of R2 and used the contact us link for email to try and become a dlr. Our shop sells quite a bit of JL's to the small kids since they are fairly slow. When I sent an email from that page it *bounced*. I have never run into so many dead ends as I have in the slot car biz. Whats the deal with this, is everybody a one week wonder or what?
> 
> Ronnie


Strange that you said it bounce, because I just try to send Tom a mail, and I'm not even a shop, just a guy who owns some JL cars in my collection....and he just replied to me, simply.


Here's the copy/paste of the mail, his response followed by my question:



De : [email protected]
Objet : Rép : Round2Corp website.....
Date : 1 février 2006 23:15:10 GMT+01:00
À : [email protected]

I will go to Hobby talk and update everybody. Everything is fine!

Thanks!

Tom

-----Original Message-----
From: Zanza <[email protected]>
Date: Wed, 1 Feb 2006 20:13:46 
To:[email protected]
Subject: Round2Corp website.....

Hi Tom

Was just wondering when your website will be up and running?
Stated on it that it'll be up on 1st January of this year, it makes 
one month now, and I'm not the only one who just think what is 
happenning?

There are a lot of talk on all forums and not only on the Hobbytalk 
one about your business, so any (even small and not so important 
infos) would be great to obtain.

Thanks and have a nice day


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

I will try it again right now and see what happens. Here is what I keep getting back (server has failed, socket error.) Last night it kept saying something about earthlink script or something. I have zero trouble emailing anybody else though. If I had the phone # I'd just call them. I am a commercial racetrack owner and would like to talk to someone there.

Ronnie )


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks AFX, I'm not in that big a hurry to buy anything from them right yet.

Ronnie


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Sometimes I have problems clicking anyone's email link, so I always type it in. Perhaps you should try that.

[email protected]


----------

